# Brick over fireplace ash cleanout



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I would make a plug out of 2" Stryofoam the fits snugly into the door opening. I would then Seal the door to its casing with silicon sealant. When you have the chimney cleaned you will be glad that you didn't brick up the opening.


----------



## diystephen (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Can you elaborate on why it would be important to have access to the cleanout during chimney cleaning? I want to bRick over both the exterior cleanout door and the ash dump door in the bottom of the fireplace. At that point won't the ash collection area be sealed off completely? Is there a reason a chimney sweep would need access to it?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Absolutely no reason that the chimney sweep would need to get into the ash dump if it isn't being used. Ron


----------



## diystephen (Nov 23, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. What would be an appropriate "filler" for the ash cleanout itself. Would good old fashioned concrete work?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Simple trick stuff a bunch of something down there, balled up newspaper, insulation, whatever, drop a THin layer of concrete down, enough to bind to the walls but not enough to take the whole thing down, let it set, then just fill with concrete....frock on top. Done and done. Ron


----------



## diystephen (Nov 23, 2012)

Good stuff. Gonna try and get to this in the next week.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

btw, thanks for posting your 'where' - you'd be surprised how many dummies think location is irrelevant :whistling2:


----------

